# Change Spec-V radio to standard din type??



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Again for my buddy, do they make an adapter to use a standard sterio into a spec-v?


----------



## mcampo (Jul 10, 2002)

yes....
they have the mounting kit and wiring harness at crutchfield.com
you may have to call the 800 number and ask....their web site blows for that stuff....
i think i payed like $10 for each.....
goodluck


----------



## mcampo (Jul 10, 2002)

If you want some decent install info.....go to the site in my signature and search


----------

